# Yeast for Chianti



## ugh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a yeast for my Chianti..I need something that would work well at around 77 to 80 degrees. Thanks


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

BM45 is considered "The Brunello yeast". It is perfect for Chianti, too, as it brings out the fruit very well.

Just make sure you use proper nutrients and stirring, else it can give off H2S quite easily if stressed.

However, I am not sure about the temperature range; you will need to check that.


----------

